# Free ranging and carpet?



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

Okay, so we've recently gotten rats and didn't know how much free range time they needed until after, but I have carpeted floors and get so worried that after a while of being out they will pee and I won't really notice where they peed since its dark carpet, and it would start to smell. We are allowed "caged animals" in our apartments so I don't think they'd be very happy with pee-smelly carpets and neither would I because my nose is extremely sensitive and I can smell something if its there. But is there any way to even fix this problem? I can't think of any solution other than laying down blankets and I don't have nearly enough lol. I've been having to let them free range in small periods at a time and in single rooms.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Their pee really doesn't smell too bad at all. You can always sprinkle baking soda on the carpet & vacuum it after it sits a while. (Of course when they are not out. Doubt that's any good for them to eat). But they definitely need as much play time as possible.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I was going to make a suggestion but instead I will post a picture.








I love the irony.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

^Hahaha love it^


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

Maiden said:


> Well, I was going to make a suggestion but instead I will post a picture.
> 
> View attachment 46130
> 
> I love the irony.


Bahahaha that is hilarious. xD 
Omgoodness though, carpet cleaners are a paaaaiiin. I like the baking soda idea but pee germs would still be there and my kid plays on the floors. :/ So is there a way to disinfect and de-odorize the carpets? (without a carpet cleaner, those things are like 300 bucks haha)


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Febreeze? Isn't that supposed to disinfect? Plus it smells nice. Don't know if it's rattie-safe, I would spray when they're not in the room and put them back in when it's had time to dry.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I think they are rentable. We have one and it is good because we have SOO many carpets and you would be AMAZED what it picks up.

Look for some products for dog and cats, there are still powers that are made to clean for pets.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Trust me, I feel your pain! I have carpets in my apartment as well, and for some reason didn't think about it when free ranging them until my room started to smell potent... it was horrible. I would sneeze and the air would smell gross as soon as I walked in my room. I thought it was their cage, but of course they had just been letting out little tinkles every time they free ranged and it built up fast. I bought some pet carpet cleaner spray (got it at grocery store, it was around $7) and it knocked the smell OUT. I have since laid down an area rug that I got from a friend of mine in University housing which is "their" rug. It goes under their cage & the surrounding area, making free range more manageable. I can clean it and air it out much easier than the carpet in my apt and when I move out I can just toss it rather than having to pay for pet damage. 
I'd strongly recommend going to a thrift store or wal mart and getting a cheap but large blanket, towel, rug, shower curtain, etc to lay down in their free range area. I'm going to get a cheap blanket/throw to put on my bed so they can hang out with me up there. I can SEE when they tinkle on my bed, and it's much more frequent than I thought, lol. Gross. I may get a shower curtain or large outdoor table cloth that can be wiped down instead of machine washed. That will make free range time MUCH easier on you! 

Sidenote: to wipe things down, I always use a pet-specific cleaning wipe. I think Lysol makes some, but I got some "organic" stuff that was on sale at wal-mart.. it works alright. I just like that it's safe to use around the girls and leaves little to no residue.


----------



## Dana A (May 13, 2013)

Keep it up and one day you will be like me;D I live in a 2 story 4 bedroom house. The only carpet we have is in the living room. It consists of 9 shag rugs that when all laid out together in 3 rows makes a huge beautiful crème colored area rug. Once the bulldogs and cats puke on it or the rats eventually smell it up or a kid spills red juice my carpet fits section by section into the washing machine and comes out brand new. Voila.. New carpet once a month at my house!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh my. I use a quilt on my bed when I free range on my bed. I like the quilt because no matter how big the tinkle the quilt absorbs it. I would never use something that does absorb water for the simple fact that pee TRICKLES. If you have a shower curtain on your bed and are sitting on it all the pee will trickle down to the lowest point, which will be where you are and I would rather put the quilt through the wash once a week the wash pee off me daily.


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I just use a dollar store shower curtain under the playpen so the carpets aren't affected. Once done I throw it in the shower to rinse it and hang dry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I work at a pet store and Natures Miracle is a favorite with dog/cat owners. We also sell another one called Paw-ganics which, according to the ingredients is "various naturally derived plant based cleaning agents (coconut, palm kernel, corn and sugar based surfactants), soy based odor neutralizer, water, naturally derived lemon scent.

Not sure if either are safe for rats but theyre other pet safe.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

I use Nature's Miracle all the time- they make one specifically for small animals.


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

Thank you for all the ideas guys! I will be sure to try a bunch of them. Thank you so much! I will probably try laying blankets down on the floor. And if it starts getting smelly I will try the sprays recommended. Thanks!


----------

